# Suggestions on fiction about past lives/reincarnation?



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I finally have some free time to read and would like to find more fiction books centered around past lives/reincarnation. I've already read and enjoyed Ali Cooper's _The Girl on the Swing_. I suppose _A Dog's Purpose_ sort of falls into that category, too. Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I do know that Nell Gavin's "Threads" is about Anne Boleyn's reincarnation. and I won't post about my own book, OIT because I'm sure it would be considered self promo. *shuffles feet and waits for the finger slap.*

sorry, not trying to be 'promo gal' here, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Green Darkness by Anya Seton

Sorry to say, I don't think it's available for kindle as it's pretty old, but the paperback is less than $6 on Amazon. It's an interesting, very gothic take on reincarnation. This young modern British couple struggle with their marriage. It turns out they fell in love in their past lives during the Middle Ages, and it ended tragically.

On a related note, if you've never seen the movie _Dead Again_, with Kenneth Branaugh and Emma Thompson, watch it sometime. Great reincarnation romance/mystery. Both Robin Williams and Derek Jacobi are in it as well. All right, now I have to go watch it again.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Labyrinth by Kate Mosse

Also, not strictly reincarnation but similar The Physick Book of Deliverance Dane by Katherine Howe


----------



## AJB (Jul 9, 2010)

I was going to suggest _Green Darkness_ too! I got all my friends hooked on that when we were teenagers. Had a poke around the internet and came up with _Wrapped In Wishes_ as an alternative. Haven't read it, but it sounds in the right sort of genre. Again, doesn't seem to be available on Kindle.

Amanda


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Ooo, thanks, everyone!  Keep them coming.  I have a long flight from the US to Belgium coming up soon, so time to read more than one book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And now for something completely different: the Hugo award-winning _Lord of Light_ by Roger Zelazny (not enKindled, unfortunately, but any library worth the name should have some copies). In this case, reincarnation is a scientific thing instead of a spiritual thing, though it is wrapped up into a Hindu/Buddhist mythology.


----------



## twilighttimes (Mar 8, 2011)

Below the Salt by Thomas B Costain.

Costain's tale begins as Richard O'Rawn, a powerful U.S. Senator, contacts aspiring author John Foraday out of the blue and invites him to travel along with him. The Senator tells John about a Richard Rawen, who as a young boy is sent to serve as squire in the household of William Marshal. He eventually becomes a knight second to none but the Marshal himself and he is sent on a mission of great secrecy to Brittany where he meets Eleanor, daughter of Geoffrey Plantagenet and known to all as The Pearl of Brittany for her great beauty.

Unable to save Eleanor and her brother from their respective fates at the hands of King John, Richard's travels take him to Rome and back in the service of Stephen Langton, and they find themselves in the thick of things in plots to rescue the captured Pearl from Corfe Castle and restore her to the throne as rightful Queen, as well as being involved with the events leading up to the signing of the Magna Carta.

The story then switches back to the present as Costain ties the original Richard Rawen into the O'Rawn's of Ireland with another Eleanor as beautiful and gracious as the first "Pearl of Brittany".


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I have read _Out on a Limb _ by Shirley MacLaine, and while note exactly my cup of tea, it was interesting and oddly sincere.
http://www.amazon.com/OUT-ON-A-LIMB-ebook/dp/B004G8P7D2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1301439090&sr=1-2


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

You might want to try Lady of Hay, by Barbara Erskine.  As I type this, it's currently down to .89 cents.  This is an older book - I read it so long ago (in paper) that I only vaguely remember it, but I like this author.  I remember it being a bit bizarre, yet compelling - but definitely a strong reincarnation theme.  (In fact, at .89 cents, I think I might just have to re-read it.)

(Sorry... one of these days I need to figure out how to add links here.)


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Great topic!  I loved "Green Darkness" and keep clicking for it to be available on kindle.  My suggestion is "Ferney" by James Long (also not available on kindle yet).  I found it slow at first, but "wow"...I never forgot the ending.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Soul Identity is a fun read, and free at the moment.


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 21, 2011)

Yukio Mishima's Sea of Fertility Tetralogy is maybe the definitive book on reincarnation. In fact a huge and...challenging  chunk of the text is exposition of the underpinnings of Buddhist reincarnation theory!

Still, a marvelous work. If you only have time for one of the four, Runaway Horses is a good choice


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

David Mitchell's _Cloud Atlas_ doesn't focus too much on its reincarnation element, but it's there, and it's an awesome book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

nomesque said:


> Soul Identity is a fun read, and free at the moment.


I hadn't thought of that. I agree it was an enjoyable read, as long as I didn't try to take it too seriously.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

If you are interested in writing about it or in learning more about it, scared-texts.com is an incredible repository of comparative religious literature.  It has just about every spiritual and paranormal book ever written (and in public domain) posted in their entirety - including tons of information and speculation on reincarnation.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

bashfulreader said:


> You might want to try Lady of Hay, by Barbara Erskine. As I type this, it's currently down to .89 cents. This is an older book - I read it so long ago (in paper) that I only vaguely remember it, but I like this author. I remember it being a bit bizarre, yet compelling - but definitely a strong reincarnation theme. (In fact, at .89 cents, I think I might just have to re-read it.)
> 
> (Sorry... one of these days I need to figure out how to add links here.)


I grabbed that one when it was $0.99 but I didn't realize it was about reincarnation - it sounded more like a time-slip.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Sea-ebook/dp/B004DCB32K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301477079&sr=1-1
_The Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley. It is a romance/mystery that involves genetic memory (maybe one form of reincarnation?)._


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Wintings (Feb 16, 2011)

I strongly recommend Ferney by James Long. It is well-written, the storyline is compelling and it will haunt you long after the book is finished. Unfortunately it's not available in a Kindle edition but do yourself a favour and buy the paperback. I guarantee you won't regret it!


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I grabbed that one when it was $0.99 but I didn't realize it was about reincarnation - it sounded more like a time-slip.


(Regarding Lady of Hay) You might be right. It seems to me that for most of the book, it wasn't entirely clear what exactly was going on. The character was sort of going back and forth in time. But I think I thought it was more of a "remembered past life" sort of thing. Maybe that was just my interpretation? (I see one of the editorial reviews calls it a "wonderful mix of time travel/reincarnation".) It's been years since I read it. I did buy it again, though, so if I get to it when this thread is still active, maybe I can give it a fresh review.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd heartily recommend anything by the author John R. Little, particularly The Memory Tree.

He hasn't hit Kindle yet, but you can track him down through Amazon.com.
http://www.amazon.com/Memory-Tree-John-R-Little/dp/0984460144/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

The man has more of a grip on the whole reincarnation/past life notion than anyone I've ever read. Really worth hunting up.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Sea-ebook/dp/B004DCB32K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1301477079&sr=1-1
> _The Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley. It is a romance/mystery that involves genetic memory (maybe one form of reincarnation?).
> _


_

You know, I must have seen this cover a hundred times and never checked to see what the book was about. Looks fascinating. My wish list is growing by leaps and bounds. I think I'll have no trouble keeping entertained during my trip.

John Little's books sound good from the blurb, too. Had these gone out of print or something?

Still checking out some of the others. Now, where to start..._


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

MichelleR said:


>


These look really good, too. Thanks, Michelle!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

bashfulreader said:


> (Regarding Lady of Hay) You might be right. It seems to me that for most of the book, it wasn't entirely clear what exactly was going on. The character was sort of going back and forth in time. But I think I thought it was more of a "remembered past life" sort of thing. Maybe that was just my interpretation? (I see one of the editorial reviews calls it a "wonderful mix of time travel/reincarnation".) It's been years since I read it. I did buy it again, though, so if I get to it when this thread is still active, maybe I can give it a fresh review.


Sounds good either way!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

bashfulreader said:


> You might want to try Lady of Hay, by Barbara Erskine. As I type this, it's currently down to .89 cents. This is an older book - I read it so long ago (in paper) that I only vaguely remember it, but I like this author. I remember it being a bit bizarre, yet compelling - but definitely a strong reincarnation theme. (In fact, at .89 cents, I think I might just have to re-read it.)
> 
> (Sorry... one of these days I need to figure out how to add links here.)


I remember reading this and enjoying it.

Another really good past life read is Labyrinth by Kate Mosse.

Also Mark of Eternity by Missy Fleming - present day and ancient Eygpt.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Amy Tan's One Hundred Secret Senses.  
It took me a while to get into this book.  I didn't like the characters much.  But there is an incredible reincarnation story line and by the end I COULD NOT put it down!  Loved, loved, loved the reincarnation storyline.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

MichelleR said:


>


You know, I almost recommended Somewhere in Time, but it's not really about reincarnation. But somehow I think it might appeal to someone who liked that theme. It's one of my favorite books ever. I liked the movie, but I LOVED the book.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

bashfulreader said:


> You might want to try Lady of Hay, by Barbara Erskine. As I type this, it's currently down to .89 cents. This is an older book - I read it so long ago (in paper) that I only vaguely remember it, but I like this author. I remember it being a bit bizarre, yet compelling - but definitely a strong reincarnation theme. (In fact, at .89 cents, I think I might just have to re-read it.)


I hesitated to buy it this morning at 89 cents...now it's $9.99!


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

If you don't mind foofy romances, Jude Deveraux wrote a book called Remembrance.
Also, just read a book about guardian angels and past lives -heads up it's an indie- called Marked by Kim Richardson.  I enjoyed both of these, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

I liked Deliverance Dane, as well.

My novella is... sort of reincarnation... humor/romance.  It involves a guy being returned to the wrong body and then refusing to leave it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

bashfulreader said:


> You know, I almost recommended Somewhere in Time, but it's not really about reincarnation. But somehow I think it might appeal to someone who liked that theme. It's one of my favorite books ever. I liked the movie, but I LOVED the book.


Ha, you know, you're right. I still recommend it.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, and Daphne du Morier wrote an awesome one about a man who's walking stick let him travel back in time.  It was SO GOOD.  I read it years ago, in high school, I think!  The House on the Strand.  Anyone else remember that book?


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

My favorite reincarnation story - not available on Kindle or in the link maker 
http://www.amazon.com/Always-Trevor-Meldal-Johnsen/dp/product-description/0380418975


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Black Ships, Hand of Isis, and Stealing Fire by Jo Graham are interesting takes on reincarnation. Each book is about the same "soul" reincarnated in different time periods and bodies. The first book is sort of a retelling of the Aeneid from the point of view of an oracle named Gull. The next book is about the same "soul" reincarnated in the body of one of Cleopatra's half sisters. The third is interesting because although in the first two books the main character is a woman, in the third book the soul is reincarnated as a man and goes back in time from the second book to the time of Alexander the Great.

I thought they were beautifully written and interesting to see how the threads all start to weave together as you read each book. Just a note - if reading about homosexuality and polyamory bothers you, these books are probably not for you.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie Christensen said:


> Oh, and Daphne du Morier wrote an awesome one about a man who's walking stick let him travel back in time. It was SO GOOD. I read it years ago, in high school, I think! The House on the Strand. Anyone else remember that book?


I haven't read that yet, but it's been on my "wish to read" list for a while.

Apologies to the OP for straying off-topic, but does anyone know why none of Daphne du Maurier's books are available on Kindle? I'm just wondering if anyone's heard anything - if there's any chance they'll be Kindlized someday.



(Link to the DTB, just to see if I can make a link.)


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> You know, I must have seen this cover a hundred times and never checked to see what the book was about. Looks fascinating. My wish list is growing by leaps and bounds. I think I'll have no trouble keeping entertained during my trip.
> 
> John Little's books sound good from the blurb, too. Had these gone out of print or something?
> 
> Still checking out some of the others. Now, where to start...


John's book was originally published as a limited edition, as are most of his work. So yes, it had gone out of print. But it's now available as a trade paperback. It is thoughtful, haunting, memorable and in a word - wonderful. I recommend it unflinchingly.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

AJB said:


> I was going to suggest _Green Darkness_ too! I got all my friends hooked on that when we were teenagers. Had a poke around the internet and came up with _Wrapped In Wishes_ as an alternative. Haven't read it, but it sounds in the right sort of genre. Again, doesn't seem to be available on Kindle.
> 
> Amanda


Maybe these great books need to be "reincarnated" with Kindle versions! I was sad when I saw that _Green Darkness _ wasn't available for Kindle. That's a spooky book.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Patricia said:


> I hesitated to buy it this morning at 89 cents...now it's $9.99!


I don't know why it keeps jumping around, but I just noticed that Lady of Hay is back down to .89 cents!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

the other ones i might mention would be any Joan Grant novel. (not sure if kindled yet) as she asserts that they are nonfiction based on her own incarnations but they are written as fiction.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

bashfulreader said:


> I don't know why it keeps jumping around, but I just noticed that Lady of Hay is back down to .89 cents!


Yes, I got it yesterday morning for 89 cents. I kept watching it in case it came down again. I don't know why the prices jump around, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Scott B. Pruden (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure if it qualifies as reincarnation, but Heinlein's "Time Enough for Love" involves a male gazillionaire who, before he dies, has his brain transferred into the body of a hot young woman. So I suppose it does count as a form of reincarnation, as he's living a new life as a completely different person.


----------

